# 22 Caliber Blank Starter Pistols



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Apparently the NEF pistol is no longer available.

Dogs Afield has the new Alfa 22. Has anyone here used one. Are they durable, and would you recommend their use.

Also, do you know of any source for the NEF pistol?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Apparently the NEF pistol is no longer available.
> 
> Dogs Afield has the new Alfa 22. Has anyone here used one. Are they durable, and would you recommend their use.
> 
> Also, do you know of any source for the NEF pistol?


Dogs Unlimited had a couple of NEF .22 pistols in stock yesterday 12-22

http://www.dogsunlimited.com/


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

We got one of them. Apparently they are still available, but scarce/


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*NEF*

http://weaponsofchoicetheatrical.com/guns.htm

This is where I got mine. No big run on them from dog people.....YET

It was a year ago but they had plenty

BTW-9 shot vs 6 is much more attractive


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.vetvax.com/blankguns.html

Just bought a .22 from here NEF

Seemed like a decent buy.


----------

